# What a saturday



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What a saturday, glad it is over. Dad and I went Douglas Wyoming yesterday to get some of that continuous fencing, and of course we took the GMC. Got down there with no problems, but we did not get much more than five miles out and no power. We had been having some problems with the fuel injector pump. When pulling a hard load it just can't pump enough fuel. Well we unhook alongside the interstate, and head on in to Casper; dad calls mom to come to Casper with the other truck. We took the Jimmy because it could pull the load better than to F150. It was finally about 3 when mom finally got there. On a positive note I did get to see a lady friend of mine; that was the only good thing out of the hole trip. So I went back for the trailer, and went looking at trucks. I get back to the trailer, hook up and wouldn't you know I can't get the jacks up. The ford set to low, so I jack it back up, put a 2x between the ball and the goose; get them jacks reset so I can lower it on the the ball. Finally get hooked up, and get back to Casper, so then I was trying to find dad; could not get a hold of him on the phone, turns out the ringer was turned off. Drove all over Casper trying to find him, he did finally call, and I was able to find him. He ended up trading the Jimmy for 2018 Chevy; nice truck, the only thing that he does not really like is that it does not have the XM radio. It is just a work truck; finally got back home around 10:30 and had to break into the house. The only keys to the house were locked up into the house. We were not really planning on trading trucks just yet, but dad had had it with the truck; of course it has 230,000 on the dang thing. It was time. He should have traded it three years ago when he first started having problems with injectors. When you start having those problems you should not waste the money to fix them. Just glad that day is behind us.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe we could start a new thread: "You know it's going to be a bad day when you....."

--Get to the far corner of your land in the XUV to fix the fence, run out of gas, and there's no cell phone service.

--Are sitting on the can, the phone rings, you hurry like mad because you're expecting an important call, and it's a robo-call.

--Get up on the wrong side of the bed.....and it's not your bed.

--Check the obituaries and your name is listed there.

--Go out to feed and there's no livestock in the pen.

OK, help me out here.

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

To top things off when I hooked the trailer to the ford I did not tie up the lights wire and drug it on the pavement. Was maybe 2/3's of the way home and lost the tail lights. At least that was any easy fix.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That was a bad Saturday cowboy....at least the female gig may prove fruitful  sure wish dad woulda visited Casper Ford  may happen again, just yankin yer chain....I'm bettin you was glad to see Sunday come....old flame didn't call did she


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

No, but sent her a text Sunday morning. Her and I are going to try to go up to the Hot Springs in Thermopolis sometime next month. I don't know if her and I will ever become a thing, but one never knows what might happen, only time will tell.

Ya, dad may of ended up buying a ford. The only thing I don't like about the fords are the seats; my hip starts hurting after driving for a long time. Way back in March of 2016 my Casper lady friend and I went to Lincoln Nebraska to pick up the header for my swather; now somehow I got that seat set where it did not hurt my hip, but have not been able to get it set like that since. Maybe it was the company.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Maybe we could start a new thread: "You know it's going to be a bad day when you....."
> 
> --Get to the far corner of your land in the XUV to fix the fence, run out of gas, and there's no cell phone service.
> 
> ...


You go to the barn to feed and your wife's keep it forever steer is dead at 3 years.

That was this morning.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> You go to the barn to feed and your wife's keep it forever steer is dead at 3 years.
> 
> That was this morning.


That stinks IH. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That stinks IH. Sorry to hear that.


Thanks, will be wondering why all day.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

That is weird...I guess you gotta look on the good side....you no longer have to feed it forever...


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

PaMike said:


> That is weird...I guess you gotta look on the good side....you no longer have to feed it forever...


The darkest cloud always has a silver lining.......at times it's hard to see.

Or as is the usual case here.

Time + Tragedy = Comedy (some things take longer than others to transition)

Story time.

Found a dead cow last week and it sucked. Didn't have time to bury it so I set two bales on end and put the cow on top so the coyotes couldn't get her. Our four year old was with my dad hooking up the trailer beside this with my dad and said "Papa you should get that cow down before she falls and gets hurt!" My dad then explained the cow was already dead and my daughter's reply was "maybe when she falls she'll become un-dead". ????


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> That is weird...I guess you gotta look on the good side....you no longer have to feed it forever...


I would if it was eating what I sell. It's purpose was to lead the younger ones to pasture.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

To continue rjmoses you know it's going to be a bad day when: You get to the barn at 5AM and the gutters and floor is underwater. You know your going to get hit with a soaked tail while milking and it's going to take hours to clean barn.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

You know it's going to be a bad day when your wife runs in the house saying she heard a loud noise like a gun shot and there is smoke coming out of the barn. That was Friday, lost a 50 x 50 pole barn, jcb telehandler, jd 4030 tractor, silage wagon, some hay and corn stalk bales, and more misc than I can remember was there. Wife and I sucked in way more smoke than I ever want to again, but managed to get some equipment out. Praise God no one was severely hurt.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

OhioHay said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when your wife runs in the house saying she heard a loud noise like a gun shot and there is smoke coming out of the barn. That was Friday, lost a 50 x 50 pole barn, jcb telehandler, jd 4030 tractor, silage wagon, some hay and corn stalk bales, and more misc than I can remember was there. Wife and I sucked in way more smoke than I ever want to again, but managed to get some equipment out. Praise God no one was severely hurt.


Ouch! Anyway we can help?

Ralph


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

OhioHay said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when your wife runs in the house saying she heard a loud noise like a gun shot and there is smoke coming out of the barn. That was Friday, lost a 50 x 50 pole barn, jcb telehandler, jd 4030 tractor, silage wagon, some hay and corn stalk bales, and more misc than I can remember was there. Wife and I sucked in way more smoke than I ever want to again, but managed to get some equipment out. Praise God no one was severely hurt.


What was the cause? and to echo Ralph: anything we can do to help a little?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when your wife runs in the house saying she heard a loud noise like a gun shot and there is smoke coming out of the barn. That was Friday, lost a 50 x 50 pole barn, jcb telehandler, jd 4030 tractor, silage wagon, some hay and corn stalk bales, and more misc than I can remember was there. Wife and I sucked in way more smoke than I ever want to again, but managed to get some equipment out. Praise God no one was severely hurt.


Wow, really hate to hear of that.....any ideas on how the fire started?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OhioHay said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when your wife runs in the house saying she heard a loud noise like a gun shot and there is smoke coming out of the barn. That was Friday, lost a 50 x 50 pole barn, jcb telehandler, jd 4030 tractor, silage wagon, some hay and corn stalk bales, and more misc than I can remember was there. Wife and I sucked in way more smoke than I ever want to again, but managed to get some equipment out. Praise God no one was severely hurt.


That is Terrible Tim. I am sick to hear this happened to your family. Please let us help you any way you would see fit. One never seems to have enough insurance to cover situations such as these.

Do you know now if the concussion you heard was electrical in nature?

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn Tim sorry to hear about the loss. Glad no one was seriously hurt. Did you work out of the barn too or have a separate shop?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for their kind words and offers of help. I feel fortunate to be part of this community. The biggest thing right now would be prayer for wisdom,patience, and perseverance. Once we get further along in the insurance process, I will probably be reaching out for people to look at some equipment in different regions of the country and opinions on different models of telehandler. Thank y'all again.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

carcajou said:


> Damn Tim sorry to hear about the loss. Glad no one was seriously hurt. Did you work out of the barn too or have a separate shop?


We have a smaller separate shop, but worked on bigger pieces in this barn. Also stored a lot of stuff like fertilizer pumps/hoses and things along those lines.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

[quote name="Vol"

Do you know now if the concussion you heard was electrical in nature?

Regards, Mike[/quote]

The fire started on the jcb telehandler. Not sure what the concussion was. The fire investigator from the insurance company was out today and didn't have a definite conclusion yet. He will be back. Insurance adjuster comes Monday.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your shed. We lost our calving barn to fire just before calving when I was a kid to fire and it sucked. Hope insurance treats you fair and we've always negotiated with the adjusters on values when it's a total loss. Just have to do some homework to find a comparable model that's worth more than the adjuster's first offer is. Good luck????

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

OhioHay said:


> The fire started on the jcb telehandler. Not sure what the concussion was. The fire investigator from the insurance company was out today and didn't have a definite conclusion yet. He will be back. Insurance adjuster comes Monday.


Sounds like maybe the battery exploded?? I can attest that DEFINITELY sounds like a gunshot... or more like a shot gun! In all the years and all the equipment I've dealt with on the farms over the course of my life, I've only had ONE battery explode-- and that was a factory battery in a Ford 5610S. I had stopped at my parents for something on my way back from the field, and when I came out, I jumped on it and cranked up to go home, and as soon as I hit the key, it sounded like a 12 gauge went off in front of me... nothing burst into flame, but acid was running everywhere and it was plenty hot; steam and smoke and crap going everywhere, so I grabbed the garden hose by the end of the house and washed everything down thoroughly...

SO that might very well be your culprit. Transformers sound like that when they go too, but I doubt you had a transformer in your barn... usually they're outside on the light pole.

Best of luck! OL J R


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry I missed the 1st post and I am sorry for your loss . I know the feeling as long as i live Iwill never forget when a bad thunder storm 6/30/2000 9;00pm . Never heard a strike that loud looked out window our 96' 185 yr old bank barn fully in flames immediately . No cattle or tractors but it was full to the brim with hay and straw and equipment all a total loss .. I think of that nite so often , . Again sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

endrow said:


> Sorry I missed the 1st post and I am sorry for your loss . I know the feeling as long as i live Iwill never forget when a bad thunder storm 6/30/2000 9;00pm . Never heard a strike that loud looked out window our 96' 185 yr old bank barn fully in flames immediately . No cattle or tractors but it was full to the brim with hay and straw and equipment all a total loss .. I think of that nite so often , . Again sorry to hear about your loss


Yep, won't forget the day or the sight of a fully engulfed barn. So sorry you had to go through that.


----------

